# تلوث المياه



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الموقع الموضح أدناه يحتوى على مواضيع خاصة بتلوث المياه
http://www.almiah.com/

وللحديث بقية


----------



## احمد نيمو (3 فبراير 2008)

*كتب في العلوم البيئية ومعالجة المياه*​​ 
*صدرت خلال عام 2006 – 2007 كتب علمية جديدة جديدة في العلوم البيئية ومعالجة المياه عن الدار العلمية للنشر والتوزيع.*


*1- **الكتاب الاول *

التلوث الفيزيائي والكيميائي للبيئة المائية. ​​​​ 
نبذة عن الكتاب والابواب​ 
فكرة هذا الكتاب تنطلق من فهم لقضايا البيئة ومشكلاتها وخاصة البيئة المائية التي يعتمد عليهاالأنسان في حياته ويرتبط مصيره بنقائها وعدم تلوثها . شارحا دور المسببات والعوامل الفيزيائية والكيميائية المسببة للتلوث واثرها علي البيئة والبيئة المائية خاصة , ويعتمد هذا الكتاب الذي يتناول البيئة المائية وتلوثها الفيزيائي والكيميائي علي الاسلوب العلمي في شرح موضوعاته مبينا الغرض الاساسي من هذا الكتاب وهو تقديم فكرة علمية عن البيئة المائية واهميتها واثر تلوثها علي الأنسان والحياه
وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في سبعة ابواب :-
الباب الاول البيئة مفهوم ومكونات 
الباب الثاني البيئة المائية 
*الباب الثالث نقص المياه وتلوثها *

الباب الرابع تلوث المصادر والموارد المائية
الباب الخامس التلوث الفيزيائي للبيئة المائية 
الباب السادس التلوث الكيميائي للبيئة المائية 
الباب السابع حماية البيئة المائية من التلوث الكيميائي والفيزيائي .
 قاموس المصطلحات العلمية و المراجع العربية والاجنبية . 

الباب الاول وهو يتحدث البيئة مفهوم ومكونات , والأنسان وعلاقته بالبيئة وكذلك الاغلفة المحيطة بالأرض شارحا طبيعة ومكونات كل غلاف وأهميته ثم ذاكرا الموارد البيئية علي الأرض .

الباب الثاني وهو يتناول بالشرح البيئة المائية  ودورة الماء على سطح الأرض , وكذلك صور وجود الماء على الأرض مع التركيز علي عناصر البيئة المائية والتي تتمثل في ماء الانهار و ماء الأمطار و ماء البحار المحيطات وماء البحيرات و المياه الجوفية مع ذكرخصائص كل بيئة ومكونات المياه وطبيعتها لكل عنصر من عناصرالبيئة المائية.

الباب الثالث وهو يتناول نقص المياه وتلوثها, فيتحدث الموارد المائية واستهلاكها, سُبل حماية مصادر المياه واستغلالهاوايضا توزيع الماء وتسربه , كما يذكر الملوثات البيئية وتصنيفها, وانتقال ودخول ومسار الملوثات في الاجسام المائية ودورات التلوث ومصادر التلوث فى البيئة من حيث نوعية النشاط.

الباب الرابع يتحدث عن تلوث المصادر والموارد المائية مثل تلوث البحار والمحيطات, و صرف مياه المجاري في البحار والمحيطات, و تأثير تلوث مياه البحار والمحيطات والسواحل والشواطئ على الأحياء البحرية.كما يذكر تلوث مياه الأمطار و تلوث المياه الجوفية, و تلوث الانهار والبحيرات في البيئة المصرية مثل تلوث نهر النيل وفروعه و تلوث الانهار والبحيرات بمياه الصرف الصحي.

الباب الخامس وهو يتناول التلوث الفيزيائي للبيئة المائية من حيث تعريف التلوث الفيزيائي وطبيعته ومصادره وكيفية التحكم به .وشرح بالتفصيل "التلوث الحراري للمياه" كاحد صور التلوث الفيزيائي وتأثيرات التلوث الحراري على المصادر المائية مع شرح نوع اخر من صور التلوث الفيزيائي مثل تلوث قاع البحار بالمخلفات الصلبة . 

الباب السادس وهو يتناول بالشرح التلوث الكيميائي للبيئة المائية من حيث تعريف التلوث وطبيعته ومصادره وكيفية التحكم به , وشرح بالتفصيل سبعة صور من صور التلوث الكيميائي للبيئة المائية ومنها " التلوث بالمبيدات الكيماوية و التلوث بالاسمدة والمخصبات الزراعية التلوث بالنفط والمعادن الثقيلة.​الباب السابع وهو يتناول حماية البيئة المائية من التلوث عن طريق تحديد برامج لإزالة التلوث,و امثلة لطرق حماية البيئة المائية من التلوث مثل تأمين الماء النقي و التخلص من المخلفات الصلبة و التخلص من المخلفات السائلة ومعالجتها .
الي جانب ذكر بعض المواضيع الهامة عن البيئة المائية والتلوث.
وفي النهاية قاموس للمصطلحات العلمية التي وردت بهذا الكتاب ثم المراجع العربية والاجنبية .






*2- **الكتاب الثاني *
المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه  الصرف​​ 

نبذة عن الكتاب والابواب​جاءت فكرة هذا الكتاب الذي يتناول عمليات المعالجة البيولوجية وتنقية مياه الصرف الصحي باسلوب علمي راقي , والغرض الاساسي من هذا الكتاب هو تبسيط مفاهيم واسس المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف الصحي , مما ييسر علي القارئ سبل الالمام باهم نظريات واسس معالجة مياه الصرف وتشغيل محطات المعالجة .

وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في ثمانية ابواب:- 
الباب الاول طبيعة وخصائص مياه الصرف 
*الباب الثاني المعالجة التمهيدية والابتدائية لمياه الصرف *

الباب الثالث المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف 
الباب الرابع عمليات التشغيل لوحدات معالجة مياه الصرف البيولوجية 
الباب الخامس  تطهير مياه الصرف المعالجة 
الباب السادس المــعــالجـة البيولوجية للرواسب الصلبة(الحمأءة)والتـخلص منها 
 الباب السابع طرق التخلص من مياه الصرف المعالجة واعادة استخدامها ​​الباب الثامن  القوانين لمصرية المنظمة لصرف المخلفات السائلة و المصطلحات العلمية والمراجع 


*3- *الكتاب الثالث
معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي


نبذة عن الكتاب والابواب​يتناول الكتاب التقنيات الحديثة لمعالجة مياة الصرف الصناعي المختلفة باسلوب علمي , مع الاهتمام بذكر اكثر من خمسة عشرة مثال تطبيقي علي الصناعات المختلفة منها الصناعات النسيجية والغذائية وصناعية البويات والاسمدة والصناعات المعدنية ومعالجة المخلفات المشعة وغيرها .
لذا ارجو من الله عزوجل ان يجد كل المهتمين بالمجال الصناعي ما يفيدهم علي الارتقاء بعمليات تنقية ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي داخل المصانع . 
والي المهندسين والكيمائيين والفنيين العاملين في مجالات معالجة المياه داخل المصانع المختلفة راجيا ان يجدوا في هذا الكتاب برغم تواضع محتواه ما يمكنهم لمزيد من الجهد والاجتهاد لرفع مستوي مشاريع معالجة المياه في مصر والعالم العربي .
​​*  وقد تم اعداد الكتاب في ثمانية ابواب:- *
*الباب الاول طبيعة و خصائص مياه الصرف الصناعي*

الباب الثاني تقنيات معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعي
الباب الثالث مــعــالجـة الحمأءة (الرواسب) والتـخلص منها
الباب الرابع تـــطــــهـيــر مـــيــاه الـــصــرف الصناعي 
الباب الخامس الاستفادة والتخلص من مياه الصرف الصناعي
الباب السادس تشغيل محطات الصرف الصناعي 
الباب السابع القوانين واللوائح المنظمة للصرف الصناعي في مصر
الباب الثامن المصطلحات العلمية والمراجع




الدار العلمية للنشر
19 شارع 26 يوليو –وسط البلد – القاهرة - مصر 
ت/ف 25750819 
البريد الاليكتروني 
 Scientific_home***********


----------

